# Legless Lizard??



## whirlwind_sooz (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey we went crusin up to Evans Lookout (Blue Mountains) today and we met this little guy. He was so friendly, actually came up to us, had a bit of a sniff of our hands, took a few gentle pats from my partner and posed happily for some pics. We ended up with a crowd of people checking him out, but he seemed perfectly relaxed. Did have to convice a few people that he was most definitely not a brown snake. After a while he crossed the track, came back twice to say goodbye lol and then cruised off into the bush......it was an awesome encounter, altho with some of the spectators attitudes i see now why so many of these innocent little guys are killed over 'false identity'.


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh must apologise for the quality of the pics or lack thereof...i only had my fone on me at the time


----------



## LauraM (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha thats awesome that it didnt just scatter off  do you know what type it is?


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Mar 22, 2009)

i know we were stoked it was the highlight of the day and no im not too knowledgable on these guys but if anyone can identify him that would be great.


----------



## jase75 (Mar 22, 2009)

Its a Common Scalyfoot, they are quite common throughout the mountains.


----------



## krefft (Mar 22, 2009)

That's a fantastic experience. They are such great animals


----------



## andyscott (Mar 23, 2009)

Awsome find.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 25, 2009)

sweet find, as said its a Common scaly-foot (Pygopus lepidopodus)


----------

